# Driver with Domestic Violence



## Molly Mindless (Nov 9, 2017)

If you know a driver has a domestic violence against them how do you go about reporting it?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Molly Mindless said:


> If you know a driver has a domestic violence against them how do you go about reporting it?


You're in the right place. 
Please provide us with his name and phone number, if possible make and model of his car and we'll look into this.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Molly Mindless said:


> If you know a driver has a domestic violence against them how do you go about reporting it?


Dare I say...you don't...

UNLESS...you are a rider in his car...

And he tries to intimidate you...

If you are in a private setting...

Call the local Gendarme...

Else not much you can do...

Careful...there is such thing as slander...

Rakos


----------



## Molly Mindless (Nov 9, 2017)

So you are suggesting that if you know someone is violent just ignore consumers safety? This is not a question of if, i have seen the paper work.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Molly Mindless said:


> So you are suggesting that if you know someone is violent just ignore consumers safety? This is not a question of if, i have seen the paper work.


You sound like...

You were the object..

Of his affection...

And/or his manner...

Rakos


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Not trying to troll this one but how would a passenger know if there was a history of domestic violence with a particular driver???

Uber does background checks when new drivers sign up and random background checks on current drivers, so if a driver had been convicted of Domestic Violence, they would/should be deactivated.


----------



## Molly Mindless (Nov 9, 2017)

Not a passenger but he was married to a family member and i have seen the paper work. The DV is recent so may not have shown up when they ran the background check.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Molly Mindless said:


> Not a passenger but he was married to a family member and i have seen the paper work. The DV is recent so may not have shown up when they ran the background check.


Not to be rude...

Butt...this is dangerously...

Close to a vandetta....

You need to seriously rethink...

What you are doing....8>)

Guess your not big on forgiveness...8>(

Rakos


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Molly Mindless said:


> Not a passenger but he was married to a family member and i have seen the paper work. The DV is recent so may not have shown up when they ran the background check.


Has he been convicted?


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Worry not! He will be swiftly deactivated as a matter of course in about 6-12 months time when another random background check is run on him. In the meantime, even scumbuckets gotta earn an honest living, right? If you couldn't guess, the majority of Uber's drivers are a dirty, mixed bag of no-hopers, jokers and criminals. So you see, relatively speaking, he sounds like a real peach compared to the rest of us. #whoisdrivingyou

/resolved


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

mrpjfresh said:


> Worry not! He will be swiftly deactivated as a matter of course in about 6-12 months time when another random background check is run on him. In the meantime, even scumbuckets gotta earn an honest living, right? If you couldn't guess, the majority of Uber's drivers are a dirty, mixed bag of no-hopers, jokers and criminals. So you see, relatively speaking, he sounds like a real peach compared to the rest of us. #whoisdrivingyou
> 
> /resolved


Uber Driver = Thug Life.

Just today I told one of my vendors, you guys are really bad at sending us invoices. Get it together....

Boom.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Molly Mindless said:


> So you are suggesting that if you know someone is violent just ignore consumers safety? i have seen the paper work.


Uber does not care.


----------



## GasHealthTimeCosts (Jul 24, 2017)

Uber does not run background checks every 6-12 months.

Rakos you're a moron, by the way wasting peoples time here. Email support, go to the greenlight hub with the drivers name or car and license plate.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Molly Mindless said:


> If you know a driver has a domestic violence against them how do you go about reporting it?


Charge, warrant, arrest or conviction? Let me guess, this person is your ex boyfriend/husband?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

GasHealthTimeCosts said:


> Uber does not run background checks every 6-12 months.
> 
> Rakos you're a moron, by the way wasting peoples time here. Email support, go to the greenlight hub with the drivers name or car and license plate.


Yeah Butt...I am a simian...

And simians equate closely to morons...

That's my excuse...

What's yours...???

Rakos


----------



## wunluv71 (Jan 5, 2017)

GasHealthTimeCosts said:


> Uber does not run background checks every 6-12 months.
> 
> Rakos you're a moron, by the way wasting peoples time here. Email support, go to the greenlight hub with the drivers name or car and license plate.


Actually rakos is not wasting MY time...he makes me laugh everytime i read his posts. Therefore he has purpose.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Snitches get stitches...


----------



## RNUber3 (Mar 17, 2017)

Wow, you are vindictive aren't you?


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

How do we not know you are a jaded and vindictive ex looking to cause issue for ex sig other. 

If you have been affected by domestic violence by this person whom you look to report, pls call police or find a support shelter, group. 

Reporting others only makes matters worse, go through correct channels


----------



## wunluv71 (Jan 5, 2017)

Irishjohn831 said:


> How do we not know you are a jaded and vindictive ex looking to cause issue for ex sig other.
> 
> If you have been affected by domestic violence by this person whom you look to report, pls call police or find a support shelter, group.
> 
> Reporting others only makes matters worse, go through correct channels


If this person were being abused by the driver they would be more worried abt staying far away from him instead of stalking his job.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Molly Mindless said:


> Not a passenger but he was married to a family member and i have seen the paper work. The DV is recent so may not have shown up when they ran the background check.


Did your family member ask you to involve yourself in their marital/ex-marital affairs? If not, you will likely create problems for them which they don't want -- no matter how righteous you think you are. It they didn't ask, let them live their lives -- they're going to anyway.

And if they DID ask you to get involved, *they are drawing you into the drama*...with a presumably violent person. That normally ends poorly for someone.

You might want to think all this through carefully.


----------



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

Okay, so he's been in DV relationships. 1) doesn't mean he's going to be a danger to his passengers because he's not in a relationship with them. And 2) If he got convicted I assume he was sent to treatment. How do you know said treatment did not work? BIPP exists for a reason. Don't mess with his livilihood just because he did something to your loved one in the past.



wunluv71 said:


> If this person were being abused by the driver they would be more worried abt staying far away from him instead of stalking his job.


Exactly. This sounds more like abuser behavior


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Molly Mindless said:


> If you know a driver has a domestic violence against them how do you go about reporting it?


or how about mind your own business???

People get murdered for less.


----------



## LuisEnrikee (Mar 31, 2016)

Mind your DAMN MOTHER ***** business ! *

-Kevin Hart*


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Coming to UP looking for white knights. Indeed, Mindless. OPs name checks out.


----------



## DRAGON IN THE VINE (Feb 21, 2018)

Molly Mindless said:


> If you know a driver has a domestic violence against them how do you go about reporting it?


I have this problem also. And it is a warning to those use uber to be aware you don't really know who your getting in the car with.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Molly Mindless said:


> Not a passenger but he was married to a family member and i have seen the paper work. The DV is recent so may not have shown up when they ran the background check.


Convicted? Felony or Misdemeanor?


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

Molly Mindless said:


> If you know a driver has a domestic violence against them how do you go about reporting it?


Report to Who, and WHY????


----------



## Superbonbon74 (Jun 17, 2021)

Merc7186 said:


> Not trying to troll this one but how would a passenger know if there was a history of domestic violence with a particular driver???
> 
> Uber does background checks when new drivers sign up and random background checks on current drivers, so if a driver had been convicted of Domestic Violence, they would/should be deactivated.


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

Molly Mindless said:


> If you know a driver has a domestic violence against them how do you go about reporting it?


I don't get the relevance of the question. I mean what I am taking away from this post is. . 

If am a rider and I know my Driver beats someone in his or her Family. . .How do I report it?

Is that what is being asked?

My answer is. . . If you know the driver and you know he is guilty of domestic abuse. . .how would I report it,. . .. I would report it the same way I would report any I knew who was guilty of domestic violence.

The phrasing of this question is all screwed up and I don't understand the point that is being made.

What does it matter if the individual is a Uber driver or not . .. if you are guilty of domestic Violence, you need to have the shit beaten out of you and be locked in jail with a cell mate named Ben Dover.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Kilroy4303 said:


> I don't get the relevance of the question. I mean what I am taking away from this post is. .
> 
> If am a rider and I know my Driver beats someone in his or her Family. . .How do I report it?
> 
> ...


This post is four years old! If reported, arrested, and convicted at trial, the perp would already be out of jail. I have no idea why old posts keep ending up in recommended reading!


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

Seamus said:


> This post is four years old! If reported, arrested, and convicted at trial, the perp would already be out of jail. I have no idea why old posts keep ending up in recommended reading!


LOL thanks for bringing that to my attention. .. 
didn't realize that


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

Seamus said:


> This post is four years old! If reported, arrested, and convicted at trial, the perp would already be out of jail. I have no idea why old posts keep ending up in recommended reading!


because this place is running thin on new and or relavant content


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Fo REAL?


----------

